# Conditioning bird to diapers?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

For anyone who uses bird diapers on their pigeon/dove, at what age did you first try it on? How did the bird react, how long did it take for them to get used to the diapers, and what method did you use to get the bird used to it?

I tried an "avian flightsuit" on my dove last night because he always wants to sit on my head or shoulder and I can't let him... He did barrel rolls across the floor and bent/lost several feathers. I took it off for fear he would really hurt himself. He refused to "talk" to me for the rest of the night and is still being slightly standoffish this morning. I could really use some advice on slowly and safely conditioning him to the suit. He is still young, less than 2 months old.

I understand that few birds would ever be used to something like this immediately, but the violence of his reaction was very frightening, for both of us. I have read other people describe their bird's reaction as very funny, but this definitely was not.  It would just be SOOO wonderful I could get him into wearing this!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a good question..Ive wondered about people's house pigeons/doves wearing those things. 

have you thought to just put an old hand towel down on your shoulder?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have one that i've used on various birds and it is a little tricky at first getting it on. It really didn't take them but a few minutes to get used to it!


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> that is a good question..Ive wondered about people's house pigeons/doves wearing those things.
> 
> have you thought to just put an old hand towel down on your shoulder?


His droppings are solid and round enough that they just roll off any tilted surface!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Seljun, I honestly think you bird is still a little young for this. 

I started to train my bird to accept the birdie diaper at approx. 5 months old. The initial recations what close to what you have described. Although you can almost laugh about them barrelling around on the floor, it is still rather scary.

It took me 4/5 attempts until my bird finally got use to the apparatus, but now she is quite comfortable with it and flys around in it with absolutely no problem.

Once you and your bird get the hang of it, it is truly a lifesaver.

Don't give up.......keep trying.....but I would expect better results when the bird is a little older and fully grown.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Really? I would have thought younger is better. Why is it better to try on an older bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Seijun said:


> His droppings are solid and round enough that they just roll off any tilted surface!


oooh... I see, healthy poop is good.


----------

